# Don't Try This at Home



## MrFSS (Feb 13, 2011)

*LINK*


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 13, 2011)

MrFSS said:


> *LINK*



I don't have a station at home, unlike the_traveler, so I won't try it at home. But I don't think I'd try it away from home either! :blink:


----------



## dlynbid (Feb 13, 2011)

The Davy Crockett said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > *LINK*
> ...



Uhmmmmm.... I Don't THINK SO! NO WAY!


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 13, 2011)

That seemed a little fast for this old bag of bones, but in Disneyland and Disney world there are a number of attractions you board while they are moving. 

Aloha


----------



## Ryan (Feb 13, 2011)

That's one way to get your dwell times down!


----------



## rrdude (Feb 14, 2011)

Ditto what Ryan said, would prolly help with OTP too! That's just amazing.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 14, 2011)

In Mexico I saw parents throwing their kids through windows, then hoping a moving train like this although admittedly it wasnt moving very fast! Ive seen a few "left behinds" chasing the train here in the US, most of the time they miss it, a few times the conductor has stopped but as we say here, don't count on it! :lol: Im sure lots of members have seen similiar if not even more amzing feats of train hoping! :wacko: Thanks for posting Tom!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 14, 2011)

The train *ALWAYS* stops for me!




(They even text me to see if I'm on the way, before they start moving!



)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 14, 2011)

I think I'm still young enough to do this sans luggage, but I doubt I could do it carrying anything more than a small backpack.


----------



## RRrich (Feb 14, 2011)

I am sitting in SEA waiting for #8 which will be 1.5 to 2 hrs late. That way of boarding seems reasonable for boarding at *this* station


----------



## DET63 (Mar 6, 2011)

In some of Isaac Asimov's novels, there are moving walkways, traveling in parallel, with each one moving a little faster than the one on one side, and a little slower than the one on the other side. Passengers gradually get moving faster as they pass from one walkway to the next, until they're on one that's traveling at speed or that's on the transport that's taking them elsewhere. I don't know how practical such an arrangement would work in real life, but it might be a bit safer than jumping onto a moving train in your best clothes.


----------



## George Harris (Mar 6, 2011)

Very real in that part of the world. Equipment quality looked very good for Myanmar (Burma for the old.) Track gage is one meter. (3'-3 3/8"

Track looks about what I would expect, and about that would be approapriate for a branch line in Malaysia or Thailand. Platform likewise looks about as one would look for a minor station in Malaysia or Thailand. Note track on the other side of platform. Not really obvious unless you are looking for it. Suggests that this is an isand platform on a railroad with left hand running, which is the norm (also in driving) in this part of the world due to British influence. Just because it is an island platform does not mean that it is a double track line. The typical there is for passing points to be at stations.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 7, 2011)

daxomni said:


> I think I'm still young enough to do this sans luggage, but I doubt I could do it carrying anything more than a small backpack.


I think I'm still young enough to do this sans my belly! :blink: :wacko: :blush:


----------



## DET63 (Apr 1, 2011)

What really gets me is that the young woman who hops on the train is wearing a beautiful long skirt--not exactly the kind of garb you'd expect to adorning yourself in while hopping on to a moving train.

Of course, I'm sure that if the_traveler found himself in a similar position, he'd be quite willing and able to jump aboard the train in a three-piece suit, or at least in clothes that would put James Bond to shame. Then again, maybe the_traveler is James Bond.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 2, 2011)

DET63 said:


> Of course, I'm sure that if the_traveler found himself in a similar position, he'd be quite willing and able to jump aboard the train in a three-piece suit, or at least in clothes that would put James Bond to shame. Then again, maybe the_traveler is James Bond.


They don't call me 007 for nothing!



You can too in SEA in October - but I won't be on 007 but will depart on 008!


----------

